# Per a "d'ell"/"d'ella"



## germanbz

Bon dia.
Volia comentar esta expressió oral tan comuna al Pais Valencià. Tinc certa curiositat. Penseu que es tracta d'una "d" eufonica, sorgida de forma natural, o tal volta pot tindre un oritge etimològic antic, que ha restat fosilitzat en la llengua parlada?

Gràcies per davant.


----------



## Elxenc

germanbz said:


> Bon dia.
> Volia comentar esta expressió oral tan comuna al Pais Valencià. Tinc certa curiositat. Penseu que es tracta d'una "d" eufonica, sorgida de forma natural, o tal volta pot tindre un oritge etimològic antic, que ha restat fosilitzat en la llengua parlada?
> 
> Gràcies per davant.



Hola: 

Altres en sabran més, però jo trobe que precedeix de la preposició llatina AD i que els valencians hem conservat totalment quan hi ha una vocal inicial. Haig de dir que també li la he sentida usar als catalans, no amb la freqüència amb que la fem servir nosaltres, però més d'un cas i de dos; i no dels que estan "pegats" a nosaltres, si no de gent de ben al nord i a laguns barcelonins també li la he sentida usar, inclús li la he vist escriure-la. Els italians la tenen gramatitzada i n'és normativa. Nosaltres deuríem d'estar a un pas d'aconseguir-ho.


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo no l'he sentida pas a la meva zona. En el meu català, la* a* de _per a ell/per a ella_ no sona, de tal manera que queda com /pər'eʎ/ i /pər'eʎə/. Mai no ho he sentit amb una *d* /pər'deʎ/. L'origen que proposa l'Elxenc em sembla prou plausible.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Jo no l'he sentida pas a la meva zona. En el meu català, la* a* de _per a ell/per a ella_ no sona, de tal manera que queda com /pər'eʎ/ i /pər'eʎə/. Mai no ho he sentit amb una *d* /pər'deʎ/. L'origen que proposa l'Elxenc em sembla prou plausible.
> 
> Salut



Trobe que aquesta "a d'ell" o a l'estil italià "ad ell" ,la majoria dels "principatencs" substituïu, davant paraula iniciada per vocal, la preposició *a* i l'afegitó eufònic o no de la *de* etimològica per la preposició "en", tal i com ja parlarem a un altre fil fa poc. Fou un cas que se'm  passà en fer els comentaris. El del nois a/en l'escola. Què en penseu?


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, tens raó: em sona ben natural quan pronunciem aquesta a:

_Li vaig donar a ell._ (an ell)

Però no en _per a ell_, potser perquè, com dic, aquesta a no la pronunciem i no hi ha necessitat d'afegir un so consonàntic. Aviam si tenim una altra opinió de la meva zona.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, tens raó: em sona ben natural quan pronunciem aquesta a:
> 
> _Li vaig donar a ell._ (an ell)
> 
> Però no en *per a ell*, potser perquè, com dic, aquesta a no la pronunciem i no hi ha necessitat d'afegir un so consonàntic. Aviam si tenim una altra opinió de la meva zona.
> 
> Salut



Lurezco. Com tu ben dius, "vosaltres" _quasi_ mai dieu "_*per a*_", sino que feu "*per ell*", encara que corresponga  un "per a"?; llavors no necessiteu recolzar-vos en cap consonant. En algun cas us he sentit colar eixa *de*, no recorde la possible frase, per`si que m'ha "xocat" venint d'un parlant del nord. Esperarem més opinions de tot arreu. Crec que ja ho he apuntat. Quan estudií l'italià entr altres similituds em va copsar l'ús aquesta de generalitzada a tos els "encontres" d'altra vocal amb la preposició _*a*_. Altre punt que en "xocà" fou la inversió del "se me" que en italià es "me se" i que a una gran zona del valencià, per no dir en tot el País Valencià no "escolaritzat", es d'us comú. I que corregim al igual que es fa al castellà. Degué de ser altra concessió quan la normativització.


----------



## Elessar

«La preposició _a_ presenta la variant _ad_ davant de certes paraules començades per _a_ o _e_, especialment els demostratius i els pronoms forts de tercera persona: _ad este_, _ad ell_, _ad aquell_. Esta variant no té reflex en els registres formals, tant escrits com orals: _No li hem dit res a ell_.

»Observació: En estos mateixos contexts i registres, a més de la forma _ad_, la preposició _a_ també pot revestir la forma _an_, pròpia dels parlars valencians més septentrionals i d’altres regions de l’àmbit lingüístic: _an ell_, _an aquell_, etc.»

Gramàtica normativa valenciana, pàgina 197.


----------



## Elessar

*ad*. _prep_. [_col·loq._] Variant de la preposició _a_ usada davant de certes paraules començades per_ a_ o _e_, especialment els demostratius i els pronoms forts de tercera persona. _Ad elles això no els agradava gens_.

Font: _Diccionari normatiu valencià_. Acadèmia Valenciana de la Llengua.


----------



## Elessar

Quant al dubte de *germanbz*, pareix que en el Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear es defén que _ad_ prové del llatí, per tant no és sobrevinguda. Segurament s'ha mantingut per a evitar el hiat:

No és admissible, mentre no es fundi en raons més sòlides, la teoria que suposa que la -_d _de la prep. catalana _ad _no és etimològica, sinó un recurs per evitar l'hiatus (cfr. BDC, ix, 60 i ss.). No coneixem altre cas en què es faci tal evitació amb el so -_d_-,  i per tant la dita teoria no es pot apuntalar amb exemples; s'ha de  moure dins un cas únic i sense probabilitats. Es clar que la conservació  de la -_d _es deu a la tendència a evitar l'hiatus; però es tracta  segurament d'una conservació, i no d'una consonant sobrevinguda. Bé és  ver que tal conservació és anòmala, i Corominas proposa una possible  explicació, que consisteix a suposar una forma llatina **at *que seria analògica dels casos en què la preposició *ad, *seguida de consonant sorda, hauria tingut efectivament la pronúncia *at *(An. Inst. Cuyo, iii, 159).


----------



## Scelsi8

La qüestió de l'ús del "per/per a", ha fet córrer rius de tinta.
Al principat la tendència és el "per", que s'ha acabat indicant en el 95 % dels casos.
Aquí us deixo smb un articlet sobre la qüestió, que tot i la confusió em sembla ben assenyat:
http://www.bibiloni.cat/ambbonesparaules/per_a.html


----------

